# Photoshop (CS 3 Extended) wont open Raw files on my Nikon D90



## Shane D90 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi everyone

I recently bought a Nikon D90 and I am (trying) using Adobe CS 3 Extended to edit my photo's which are in RAW (NEF) format, but Photoshop wont open them i get the error message

"Could not complete your request because it is not the right kind of document"

I have read some other posts of here about similar problems (but with CS4) and have tried to copy the Camera Raw.8bi file to the adobe/common/Plug-ins/CS3/File Formats   (nb the file format folder was not there so I created one) but this still doesn't work.  

I hope i have explained my problem sufficiently. If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Shane


----------



## NikonNewbie (Nov 21, 2010)

I also tried for the 1st time today to shoot in Raw and am getting the same exact message but in Cs2.
The only program I can view them in is Picassa.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Nov 21, 2010)

If you have downloaded the latest patch from adobe and still have the same result then that is how it is. You either need to upgrade or you have to convert the files first to DNG file using the software that came with your camera.


----------



## ann (Nov 21, 2010)

Adobe doesn't support anything pass cs4 these days so newer cameras RAW files can't be recognized. CHeck out their DNG program which can read these files and then use in PS


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2010)

The D90 is supported by ACR 4.6 which is the last ACR update for CS3.

Open your CS3. At the top of the workspace - Click on Help > Update and follow whatever prompts there are.


----------



## Sonoma (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is a link to v4.6 and it has the Nikon D90 listed as being supported.  
Hope this helps!

Adobe - Photoshop : For Windows : Adobe DNG Converter and Camera Raw 4.6 update

And here is a tutorial that might be of help also..............

Adobe Camera Raw Photoshop Plugin ACR WORKFLOW CS4 CS3 Tutorial Nikon D300 D200 Review Workflow D70s .NEF How To Open

Good luck
Gary


----------

